
PSA: Please Report iOS and Siri Bugs to Apple - arikr
<i></i>Benefits<i></i><p>You&#x27;ll help make iOS better for yourself and everyone else!<p>Apple prioritizes bugs based on the number of times they&#x27;re reported by different people. So every single report matters. Each bug you report is directly more likely to get fixed promptly.<p>If you&#x27;re like me and get frustrated by the occasional iOS bug, you&#x27;ll definitely want to do this!<p><i></i>One-time setup so that you can easily report bugs:<i></i><p>I believe you might need to enroll in the developer program, but that&#x27;s easy and free for these purposes (though you can&#x27;t publish your own apps without paying, but you don&#x27;t need that for this!).<p>Firstly set up assistive touch to trigger a sysdiagnose (trust me, do this) – the instructions are here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;services-account&#x2F;download?path=&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;iOS_Logs&#x2F;AssistiveTouch_Sysdiagnose_Logging_Instructions.pdf<p>Then read the instructions here so you know how to upload it https:&#x2F;&#x2F;download.developer.apple.com&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;iOS_Logs&#x2F;sysdiagnose_Logging_Instructions.pdf<p>Note that sysdiagnosis files only seem to last before 48 hours before being automatically deleted, so be sure to airdrop them to your computer before then so you don&#x27;t lose them.<p>If you ever experience Siri bugs e.g. unexpected responses to queries, install the Siri logging profile according to Apple&#x27;s instructions here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;services-account&#x2F;download?path=&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;iOS_Logs&#x2F;Siri_Logging_Instructions.pdf<p><i></i>How to report an iOS bug once it happens:<i></i><p>Create a sysdiagnosis by triggering your assistive touch shortcut, and take a screenshot or screen recording of the bug<p>Go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugreport.apple.com&#x2F;, sign in with your Apple ID<p>Create a bug report following their instructions<p>Upload your screenshot and&#x2F;or screen recording and your sysdiagnose file and note in the report the time&#x2F;date that it occurred.
======
codnee
My main complaint with iOS(12) is that there is no quick way to disable WiFi.
It's frustrating having to go to Settings -> WiFi multiple times a day for
such a simple task.

Some times the networks the phone picks up don't even allow internet access
right away, and any apps which requires an internet connection simply stops
working.

I get the reasoning for making it easier for people to not waste their data.
But I don't see why that requires adding so much friction to the rest of us.

~~~
allwein
You can disable WiFi quickly by swiping down (from the top right) to bring up
control center and then tapping the WiFi button.

~~~
B_Throwaway
While Wi-Fi is disabled, auto-join for any nearby Wi-Fi networks is also
disabled until:

\- You turn on Wi-Fi in Control Center.

\- You connect to a Wi-Fi network in Settings > Wi-Fi.

\- You walk or drive to a new location.

\- It's 5 AM local time.

\- You restart your device.

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208086](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208086)

------
rajacombinator
Very little reason to believe Apple reads any of these, why waste the time?

~~~
arikr
The responses I've gotten on my reports show me that Apple certainly reads
them. And when the bugs are annoying, if I can spend 5 minutes sending a
report that'll help them be aware of and then fix the bug, it's so worth it to
me.

